# Clean VS Cluttered



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

After cleaning up my shop I noticed most of the mess was scrap lumber, sawdust and small tools that seemed to never have the same home  
Just wonder if my thought is leaning toward a trend in cleaner more efficient shops, after spending 3.5 hours vacuuming my shop I am a little frustrated with cleaning up and not having any pay for it  
This to me is a time eater which could be better spent doing something else, plus it seems to be a fire hazard with all of the dust laying around , tripping hazards with clutter, and a safety hazard having to worry about something being on a tool table. I know the nostalgic feeling of creating dust but how many of you guys are fed up with cleaning up for hours. 
I would like to hear both sides of this debate


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

I clean the shop at the end of everyday. I cant handle working in an even slightly messy shop!
I love it to sparkle


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like a clean shop so I can find tools and work without damaging my project. Even though I have three dust collectors I still spend a fare amount of time sweeping up. I think for my part I'd be better off setting up to collect the saw dust than the time it takes to vacuum or sweep it up, That's something I need to work on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't want to think about it, much less talk about it )


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I like a clean shop, thats the only way I can find my tools.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I prefer an uncluttered shop, a place for most tools, but I don't mind seeing dust on an item or two. I see other woodworkers spend an inordinant amount of time 'cleaning up their shop'. I would think they would far benefit by spending that time spent on improving their DC system. I think one should make an attempt to clean from time to time, but I see far too much time spent cleaning up shops. I think a better use of time would be organizing to keep the clutter down.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't really care either way. I don't care for a cluttered shop but a bit messy is no biggy. I do like cleaning tho. The process of cleaning from time to time through the day gives my conscience mind a rest allowing my subconsciounce minions to peruse the problems Iam facing. Sometimes when I finish cleaning they've found a dusty bit of brillance laying about the back of my brain and kick it forward to my concience side. Then Eureka! Another moment of brillance and a clean shop to boot. And sometimes as my wife likes to point out I made find that package of sawzall blades I've already bought twice over.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am a bit funny about my shop. It is a complete disaster, but not because of sawdust, or even tools, but rather other non shop stuff that doesn't really have a home. My lovely wife doesn't quite understand that the time I spend in the shop cleaning, means I can spend more time actually working on the projects she wants done instead of looking for my tools under her planters, and bags of mulch… I really need a garden shed!

I should mention, I am NO neat freak, and operating room clean shops freak me out as much as completely messy shops do, maybe more so…. There really needs to be a balance…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer an uncluttered shop too. I often stop in the middle of a project and clean the shop then start again. I like to be able to find tools, and I dont want to slip on the sawdust on the floor.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Jim should have a clean shop he is never in it he is always on LJ making comments on any little fart that is posted.
Just a joke Jim


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I like a clean and uncluttered shop as well. If I don't keep it that way my wife will "volunteer" to help me tidy it up and then I can't find any of my hand tools since she will invariably stick them in the first drawer that looks empty enough to hold them.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I could not stand to work in a dirty, cluttered and unorganized shop. When I am done using a tool I put it away or hang it up. If the floor needs sweeping I sweep it. After every project I completely clean the shop before starting another one.

God Bless
tom


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I try to clean after each job or more often if it's a longer one. It just feels good to start with an organized space and feels lousy when you work in a space that is in disarray.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

"Jim should have a clean shop he is never in it he is always on LJ making comments on any little fart that is posted.
Just a joke Jim"

Well maybe so but Jim farts out some pretty nice work.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a compulsion about keeping things organized. I really have a designated place for everything in my shop and I am pretty good at keeping stuff where it belongs. However, that is only half the battle. The other half is dust and chips (especially when I spend time on the lathe). I fear I put off cleaning up the dust and chips until I just can't stand it any more.

It seems like my supportive wife should help with the cleaning of my shop but I know that's never going to happen.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

If my shop is clean it shows my head is clear and direct. If my shop is a mess it shows that my head is full of dust and is scatter brain that day. I do enjoy cleaning the shop as it tends to inspire me to relax and think as well as take a break and slow down.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings sawbalde1,

Take a look at my shop pixs and you will see that this is the way my shop looks BEFORE and AFTER a project is completed…. I detest filth and clutter, and will not have a dirty shop….. even with my sorry back the way it is….. that's why they make drugs…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

A clean shop at the end of the day. The only way to go!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I am envious of you guys who are able to maintain a clean, organized, place-for-everything-and-everything-in-its-place kind of shop! I sometimes dream of paying someone to come in to clean and organize my shop.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been cleaning my shop for months vacuuming, tossing junk, patching holes in the walls & repainting. I can't say it looks any less cluttered but one of the walls is white again instead of a dirty yellowing shade of white. Now if I can only teach my dad to move the table saw to the middle of the room and not blow dust all over everything. I think he is still trying to get even with me for the messes I made when I was a kid. But what the hay If pops stays busy he may live longer. Got to get back to pitching junk.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I find you can't really clean until you declutter. Otherwise i'll inadvertently vacuum up something important. Unfortunately, my "things" always exceeds my storage for "things" thus I always have clutter.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say my shop is always clean, but after my last blog we all know better than that! I usually start cleaning when I can no longer spot the large power tools among the mess.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

What's that little guy's name from the Peanuts comics, the one with the little cloud that always follows him? That's me! I love a clean shop, I just don't have one, the stuff even follows me into the house!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

PIGPEN!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep it clean as I go. There is no need for a big cleanup that way. It's a habit I learned a long time ago. It makes for a much safer place to work.


----------



## birdguy (Jun 10, 2010)

I have to keep my small shope able to work in it but its nice to take a breake fro projects and still be out in the shope I spent a few hours cleaning today I reqly need a dust collector I only want realy have room for 1 more tool eather a band saw or dc ? I currently use my 12gal 5 hp shop vac as a dust collector it realy is amazing how much room I have when I clean it out


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I came out of a 2500 sq.ft. shop. I was organized. NOW I moved here I am in a 14ft x 20 ft. shed.(280sq.ft.)
I have no room, I am unorganized and I am VERY Embarrased. Things are piled up one on top of the other, I have to move stuff just to use a tool. I make do, it isn't fun.My dust collector is in storage (NO room for it)
Eventually I WILL get bak to my happy place. (Larger work space)


----------



## uutank (Jul 6, 2008)

I tend to start off each new project with a reasonably clean and uncluttered shop ..tools put away,trash emptied,vac'ed etc but by the end of the project it looks like a cluster bomb went off. I know I would save a lot of time if i cleaned as I went but apparently I'm lazy..who knew..
Ray


----------

